# family relocation



## mj wright (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi, myself,wife and new born are thinking of a move to canada,preferably near to skiing , as i am a ski freak ,i had originaly thought of places like golden or revelstoke,but have heard some pretty negative comments about those places on this forum,so what about places like fernie or inveremere near the panorama ski area.
we are both early thirties,i am a carpenter and have been told by the relevant authorities i could be out there in six months or so.
Is there anyone out there with any ideas.

thanks.


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

If you enjoy skiing, you might be interested in some of the communities of the Okanagan Valley. There are quite a number of ski resorts in the area.... Silver Star, Big White, Apex, Crystal Mountain and Mount Baldy come to mind.


----------



## mj wright (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi, thanks for that,do you know anything about the neighbouring towns to these ski areas,what are they like to live and such,i take it the nearest town to silverstar would vernon.

thanks


----------



## mj wright (Feb 18, 2009)

anyone else got any views on places like fernie,vernon,golden etc,as places to relocate.
cheers


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

My apologies that I didn't get back to you earlier, but will try and provide some info about Vernon, as that's what you've indicated more interest in. City of Vernon, British Columbia is the official city website and full of great information about the area. The population of greater Vernon is roughly 55,000 and you'll find most amenities you might need in the area. Vernon lays in the North Okanagan and enjoys hot summers, much like the rest of the valley. The Okanagan Valley is at the northern tip of the Sonoran Desert and has a semi-arid classification.

Although there is a fair amount of snowfall during the winter, the accumulations are small in comparison with many areas of Canada. The valley ski resorts are known for their champagne powder and Silver Star is no exception. The resort is approximately a half hour drive from town and welcomes families and avid skiers/snowboarders alike. Silver Star Mountain Resort-Official Website...accommodation, skiing, snowboarding, mountain biking

Several years ago, the city commissioned an artist who created murals depicting the history of the area on buildings around the city core. You can check them out here: The Heritage Murals of Downtown Vernon - Home Page

Hope that gives you a general idea of Vernon.


----------



## mj wright (Feb 18, 2009)

HI MATE.

Thanks for the info ill check it out.


----------



## oconnor (May 26, 2009)

mj wright said:


> anyone else got any views on places like fernie,vernon,golden etc,as places to relocate.
> cheers


Hi - just joined the forum and noticed your post about Vernon. We moved here from the UK just over 2 months ago and it's a great place. If there is any info you would like to know about Vernon then let me know and I'll do what I can to help.

Chris


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome to the valley, Chris!  Hope you're settling in nicely & enjoying your new home.


----------



## Raymapleleaf (Nov 1, 2008)

*ski area*



Oggy said:


> Welcome to the valley, Chris!  Hope you're settling in nicely & enjoying your new home.


 hi what about banff or canmore or live in calgary its only 90min,s away and working there will be less of a issue
regards


----------



## jamescruz (May 9, 2009)

*Toronto Apartment*

I still believe that while you are moving for some other location with your family you shouldn’t keep ski in your mind. It is better if you search for some affordable apartments available there before considering anything else.


----------

